

Ask HN: Feedback on b2b website for food labeling - palidanx

We are going live with our b2b food labeling website soon, and was wondering about any ui feedback from the HN community.<p>Just as an fyi we are on rails/memcached/thinking sphinx/rds.  We make heavy use of memcached to calculate the calorie data quickly.<p>thanks!
======
palidanx
<http://www.quickfoodlabels.com/>

